# 585 For Heavier Rider?



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Am wondering if anyone has had any problems w the 585... I am a heavier rider (about 195) and am hoping it will hold up ok. Dealer actually felt the stiffness and strength was ideal for my being a bit heavier then the avg. What do you think?


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*You will be fine*

My good friend rides one (owns two actually) and he loves it. He does everything from 30 mile hammer fests with mid-20 mph averages to century rides. He is right at your weight.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

windcheater said:


> Am wondering if anyone has had any problems w the 585... I am a heavier rider (about 195) and am hoping it will hold up ok. Dealer actually felt the stiffness and strength was ideal for my being a bit heavier then the avg. What do you think?


Check Look, I don't believe they have a weight limit listed for this bike. I am about 185
and using a 585 all summer with no problems. Rides real smooth for a CF bike.
I was originally concerned about all CF dropouts, but this material is real tough.
I still try to limit the amount of wheel changes due to the clamping and unclamping of the
serated inside edges on the wheel skewers.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

there are no weight limits on any Look bikes (within reason, no 400lb offensive linemen)

if Thor can push a 585 (and his is stock just like ours) than so can we


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Thor, may be Thor Hushovd.... He is 'only' 180lbs (82kg). Check the following website:

http://www.sportone.nl/sporter.php?id=78

I think the extra 15 lbs is a huge difference!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

windcheater said:


> Am wondering if anyone has had any problems w the 585... I am a heavier rider (about 195) and am hoping it will hold up ok. Dealer actually felt the stiffness and strength was ideal for my being a bit heavier then the avg. What do you think?


It sort of says something about the sport if 195 is considered "heavy"


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Thor maybe only 180, but during a sprint, he's probably more like 400. Given the choice, i'm sure the frame would rather deal with another 15lbs, than 1000m sprints with Thor on it. ;-)


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*dropouts*

yeah, this is my first frame with all carbon dropouts. do the wheel skewers cause any damge over time? i never noticed much wear on my regular frame...


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

windcheater said:


> yeah, this is my first frame with all carbon dropouts. do the wheel skewers cause any damge over time? i never noticed much wear on my regular frame...


Its not just the wheel skewers that are serated but also your front/rear hub axel nuts.
I thought of putting thin SS washers between both interfaces on either side
of a given CF dropout but gave up on that idea.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

edk said:


> Thor, may be Thor Hushovd.... He is 'only' 180lbs (82kg). Check the following website:
> 
> http://www.sportone.nl/sporter.php?id=78
> 
> I think the extra 15 lbs is a huge difference!


 Body weight is not the only consideration, force generated is more of a factoer in frame flex/durability. I think its a safe bet that Thor Hushovd generates more force to the BB and front end than even an average 250 pound rider.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

*I'm big too*

I'm a 585 owner, and I have a buffer of 175-185 lbs. This bike is very stuff and responsive. I think your wheel selection will be key too. I'm using old Rolf Vectors for training and SL's for racing. When I first got the bike I had a pair of Xero TARMAC's, and it felt like the bike was going to fall apart. Thank goodness it was only the wheels and they were recalled.


----------

